# Brachypelma smithi setup



## SkyeSpider (Jan 27, 2003)

Thought I'd share another setup I did today (since nothing's on TV). This is my new juvinal B smithi 

She's in a medium sized deli-cup. It's 2" deep, and 6" across. The substrate is 50/50 peat/verm. I'm using a soda cap for a water dish, since she's still so small (about 1.5" or so).

The decorations are all spongey moss. I had a bit of loose moss in here as well, but she kept pushing it into a far  corner until she wanted to sit in that corner, then it would be moved elsewhere. Odd bug 

Edana seems happy, now. For those curious, I used a neat little name generator (http://www.babycenter.com/babyname/) to name her, and my other new spider. Edana is a celtic name that means "fiery." 

-Bryan


----------



## sabre (Jan 27, 2003)

the moss is a nice touch,  where did you get it?

i have that kind of moss growing around my house but i wouldn't feel safe using it with my inverts,  and it's not like i can just microwave or bake it.


----------



## SkyeSpider (Jan 27, 2003)

I got mine from someone at a reptile show 

-Bryan


----------

